# Firefox pierde las cookies de manera aleatoria.(solucionado)

## cameta

Tal como dice el titulo esto es lo que sucede y ya lo he probado todo.

1º He borrado el directorio ~/.mozilla

2º He actualizado a la última versión de firefox 17.0.1

3º Por supuesto no uso extensiones.

4º He encontrado un extraño bug que dicen que producia esto pero que segun ellos está solucionado.

http://www.carehart.org/blog/client/index.cfm/2009/3/6/lost_cookies_and_how_to_fix

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444600

A ver si a alguien le ocurre lo mismo que a mi.

----------

## cameta

He dado al

Reset Firefox to its default state

pero no ha servido de nada, al cabo de 24 horas de usar el programa se han vuelto a perder las cookies.

Esa solución NO SIRVE.

----------

## esteban_conde

Por norma no actualizo con fecha ni tengo organizado nada, como ya sabes las actualizaciones se convierten en obligatorias algunas veces y al instalar cosas nuevas sobre todo, te lo cuento debido a que en mi caso sin pedirlo firefox se me ha convertido en Aurora y la verdad es que hasta ahora si no hubiese sido por que cambió el icono ni me hubiera enterado.

La verdad es que va como un tiro para correr en un amd athlon 64 de hace siete años.

----------

## cameta

Llevo una temporada con este problema, se que ocurrio a partir de cierta version de firefox.

----------

## gringo

ni idea de cual puede ser el problema, uso firefox con regularidad desde hace años y creo que nunca han desaparecido cookies.

por si no has probao, sistema de archivos corrupto quizás ( o tablas corruptas) ? usas system-sqlite ?

saluetes

----------

## cameta

¿Como se si uso squlite? 

¿Sabes donde esta el manual para comprobar las cosas?

----------

## cameta

Mis use

```
www-client/firefox-17.0.1  USE="alsa dbus jit minimal -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer -libnotify (-pgo) (-selinux) -startup-notification  -system-sqlite  -wifi" 
```

```
dev-db/sqlite-3.7.14.1:3  USE="extensions fts3 readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl {-test} -unlock-notify" 0 kB
```

Por lo que veo no tengo puesto el sqlite en las use del firefox.

----------

## cameta

De nuevo he perdido todas las cookies.

----------

## cameta

Otra vez. Sólo han durado unas 24 horas y listas.

Intentare recompilar sqlite.

----------

## cameta

Carai pasa algo raro con las versiones de sqlite.

----------

## cameta

Recompilar sqlite parece que ha estabilizado la cosa. De momento llevo 48 horas sin perder las cookies.

----------

## gringo

me refería a que si usabas el sqlite del sistema ( y no el que viene con firefox) que probaras con el que viene con firefox.

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Pues se han vuelto a perder las cookies.

Creo que estoy usando el sqlite que viene con el firefox por lo que veo con las USE.  

En mi vida he visto un fallo más estupido.

Por cierto, este fallo se me produce sobretodo al editar en wikipedia.

----------

## cameta

Esta vez han durado 48 horas.

Hay algo en el firefox que por mucho que instale y desinstale NO ES ELIMINADO.

----------

## cameta

Bueno he instalado el firefox 18.0 a ver que pasa.

----------

## esteban_conde

En edit-->preferences-->advanced hay un apartado relativo a la cache (offlinestorage) no se si habrás comprobado si esta llena.

----------

## sanux

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> En edit-->preferences-->advanced hay un apartado relativo a la cache (offlinestorage) no se si habrás comprobado si esta llena.

 

Hola, aca hay mas info al respecto que puede ser util:

https://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/Borrar%20cookies

----------

## cameta

Casí llena, pero esta en automático.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Casí llena, pero esta en automático.

 

Si no tienes miedo a perder algo borrala y asi descartas algo, pudiera ser el automatico lo que falla y hay cosas como contraseñas, bookmarks ... que te da la opción de conservar.

----------

## cameta

Ya está borrado y por el momento aún no han desaparecido las cookies.

Tambíen he actualizado el firefox a la última versión.

----------

## cameta

De momento parece quie aguantan. Ya es todo un récord de permanencia.

----------

## cameta

El problema parece estar resuelto.

1º Eliminar versión anterior de firefox y configuración de usuario nueva.

2º Actualizar a la última versión.

Si vuelve a aparecer ya volveré a abri este hilo.

----------

## Arctic

Cuantos problemas en isntaciones nuevas se resuelven asi, borrando la carpeta de configuracion del home, por cierto la ultima rama estable de portage ha pasado de firefox 10 a la 17, supongo que el encargado de gentoo de esta parte debia estar esperando la resolucon de algun bug importante.

Por cierto, desde que han actualizado a la 17 , tenia 5 gigas en la particion /var/tmp que ya no son suficientes , ahora requiere de 6 gigas, un apunte para quien tenga que particionar. Aun asi instalando la bin de sobra, total uso chromium de modo habitual.

Salu2

----------

## cameta

A montones, cuando empiezan las cosas raras lo mejor muchas veces es limpiar la configuración.

----------

## papu

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Por norma no actualizo con fecha ni tengo organizado nada, como ya sabes las actualizaciones se convierten en obligatorias algunas veces y al instalar cosas nuevas sobre todo, te lo cuento debido a que en mi caso sin pedirlo firefox se me ha convertido en Aurora y la verdad es que hasta ahora si no hubiese sido por que cambió el icono ni me hubiera enterado.
> 
> La verdad es que va como un tiro para correr en un amd athlon 64 de hace siete años.

 

¿de donde has sacado el aurora? 

yo uso la beta 19  porque uso el overlay de firefox, he visto que hay un overla llamado raw donde hay aurora-9999-r9999

 *gringo wrote:*   

> me refería a que si usabas el sqlite del sistema ( y no el que viene con firefox) que probaras con el que viene con firefox.
> 
> saluetes

 

hablando de eso el sqlite de firefox se usa quitando ¿system-sqlite ?

en cualquier caso estas dos usen fuerzan a usar características externas al firefox? mejor dejarlas en -? no las entiendo

system-jpeg 

system-sqlite 

p.d: parece ser que estas opciones si estan activas  fuerza al firefox a usar las del s.o,  en lugar de usar las suyas propias por defecto, entonces obviamente prefiero usar las propias y compilo sin ellas. Creo recordar antaño el sqlite dava problemas y el firefox pedia usar las del sistema, supongo es por eso que lo tenía activado.

saludos, ad1

----------

## esteban_conde

 *papu wrote:*   

> ¿de donde has sacado el aurora?
> 
> yo uso la beta 19 porque uso el overlay de firefox, he visto que hay un overla llamado raw donde hay aurora-9999-r9999
> 
> 

 

Pues tengo que mirarlo ya que al ser un ordenador antiguo no toco la rama ~ más que cuando me obliga mucho y tengo instaladas dos versiones de firefox una es la de 32 bits y la otra de 64 bits estable.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ emerge -s firefox
> 
> Searching...    
> 
> [ Results for search key : firefox ]
> ...

 

trataré de hacer una captura de pantalla y subirla a algun sitio com rapid share o así, en todo caso el titulo de esta ventana es:

Gentoo Forums::Publicar una respuesta - Aurora.

Intentaré averiguar el por qué.

EDITO:

ahi pongo la direccion del pantallazo, si os fijais he arrancado como firefox y el titulo es Aurora  ¿!!!? ya veremos en otra entrega:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?hmb4eib4fhhhzu9

----------

